# Have you taken an IQ Test?



## sallyJones (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello all,

I've always been curious about the relationship between intelligence and personality type. Presumably the rationals would score higher on tests that evaluate academic intelligence (whether you agree with the significance of IQ is a different story). Have any of you taken the IQ Test? If so, what was your score?

I'll start:

Sally Jones - 130


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Not rationals but N types score higher, not because S's are stupid but because most IQ tests are based on pattern recognition.

Anyway, the answer is yes.


----------



## Kiana (Jun 17, 2012)

Official IQ test? No.
Wavering, inaccurate, and trivial online IQ test? Yes.
120 or so.


----------



## grmpf (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, I did, a couple of times. Being the firstborn child of psychologists played a role in this. Scores varied from 136 to 144.
Being top 2% may seem impressive, but as I read on a calender once: There is a highly intelligent person (130+) on every city bus...


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep.
First time I took one I got 150.
Then 124
Then 114
Then 108

Im progressively getting dumber.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

First score: 122
Second score: 126
Average score: 124
Current mental growth per year: 1.26 per year.
Predicted future growth: Slight linear decrease (1.22/year).


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

grmpf said:


> Yes, I did, a couple of times. Being the firstborn child of psychologists played a role in this. Scores varied from 136 to 144.
> Being top 2% may seem impressive, but as I read on a calender once: There is a highly intelligent person (130+) on every city bus...


Doubt that. Didn't you hear that us really smart people just use are superior intellect and teleport everywhere.

<-------lights the bomb and runs so this thread can be blown up forever.


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

I was in my elementary schoolboard's gifted program, partly because I got above a certain score on a mandatory IQ test, so I assumed IQ was an objective may to measure intelligence. In high school I tried to join MENSA but my score on their IQ test wasn't high enough, so I did some research (Wikipedia) and found that one person can get significantly different scores on two or three different brands of IQ tests. There's also some controversy about people whose first language isn't English not performing as well, and visible minorities and females getting slightly lower scores on average.

So I think IQ isn't all it's cracked up to be, and I no longer think intelligence can be measured in any objective way. Malcolm Gladwell wrote something about how once you go above 120 IQ it no longer becomes a reliable predictor of success in life.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine is over 9000. These threads are getting as old as that meme.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

tery999 said:


> Yep.
> First time I took one I got 150.
> Then 124
> Then 114
> ...


Yeah same here, I've taken those tests when I was 13 and results were over 140, now I'm 26 and it's around 120. My brain cells die every day, yo.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

RosettaStoned said:


> In high school I tried to join MENSA but my score on their IQ test wasn't high enough, so I did some research (Wikipedia) and found that one person can get significantly different scores on two or three different brands of IQ tests.


Well they are scaled to be converted to each other. So thats not really an argument there.
Also, MENSA.. the IQ requirements vary from country to country. Its harder to be a MENSA member in Norway, and its quite easy to be one in Egypt. But their IQ test is a valid one.


also,


> I got above a certain score on a mandatory IQ test, so I assumed IQ was an objective may to measure intelligence.


pro-IQ when you are above.


> MENSA but my score on their IQ test wasn't high enough, So I think IQ isn't all it's cracked up to be


anti-IQ when you are below.

If something isnt objective its you, not IQ.

Well IQ is very subjective too, but not because of your reasoning.


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

Tzara said:


> also,
> pro-IQ when you are above.
> 
> anti-IQ when you are below.
> ...


I was being tongue in cheek. My real reasoning is based on the criticisms I mentioned.

Edit: I don't appreciate your attempt at psychoanalysis, nor do I think it is relevant to whether IQ is an objective measurement of intelligence or not. Is this something you do often on this forum?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if the biggest difference isn't so much IQ as it is between two types of people:

Type 1: "Hmm, why is that" *goes to research*

Type 2: "Hmm, why is that?" *shrugs and goes off to do something else*


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes I did 2 times, the results were 148 & 152. So I consider the average: 150


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

My first score was 127 when I turned 14 but that was only with the Wechsler Intelligence for children. I scored 134 with the 'Cognitive Assessment System' quiz so I'm assuming I'm sitting hopefully above 110 and below 130? I've never really took the value of IQ tests too seriously though. It's just a number is all.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

RosettaStoned said:


> I was being tongue in cheek. My real reasoning is based on the criticisms I mentioned.
> 
> Edit: I don't appreciate your attempt at psychoanalysis, nor do I think it is relevant to whether IQ is an objective measurement of intelligence or not. Is this something you do often on this forum?


He actually has a valid point though because IQ is subjective based on thought processing and the test given. Just because he words it in a less.. Kind manor doesn't make it any less relevant. Also psychoanalysis? It's just observations. No needs to get flustered because someone drew an opinion different then yours haha.

You *ARE* after all on an INTJ branch of the forums so debates can be ridiculed for any amount of information given or not given.

yet again though: No offence intended.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes somewhere in the 119-127 range because I can't remember. 169 by memorizing the answers to a very short test that gave the answers at the end.


----------



## Syncopy (Feb 20, 2014)

First time I did it when I was about 16 I got 130. Similarly, I get around he 125-135 mark now.

I've never really thought of myself as 'smart' though. Sure I got good grades during school but I just rationalised that I worked harder than others.


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> He actually has a valid point though because IQ is subjective based on thought processing and the test given. Just because he words it in a less.. Kind manor doesn't make it any less relevant.


I agree that IQ tests have a subjective component to them, but I was asking why he thought my apparent beliefs regarding IQ tests had anything to do with whether the criticisms of IQ tests which I presented are valid or not (e.g. the score discrepancies).



> Also psychoanalysis? It's just observations.


They were inferences about me, not observations relevant to the topic. Some people would call that a personal attack, I called it psychoanalysis.



> No needs to get flustered because someone drew an opinion different then yours haha.


His opinion is the same as mine on the matter of IQ tests not being objective. His opinion is different than mine on issues not relevant to the topic.



> You *ARE* after all on an INTJ branch of the forums so debates can be ridiculed for any amount of information given or not given.


It's the NT section. I don't think I excluded any relevant information in my original post, other than the fact that stating my prior beliefs was an aside and self-deprecating humour.



> yet again though: No offence intended.


I'll take your word on it.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

RosettaStoned said:


> I agree that IQ tests have a subjective component to them, but I was asking why he thought my apparent beliefs regarding IQ tests had anything to do with whether the criticisms of IQ tests which I presented are valid or not (e.g. the score discrepancies).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt paying attention to the branch of the forums and I meant to just put NT, It's a nasty habit of mine. Apologies haha :happy:


----------

